# Balsamic Vinegarette Chicken (w/feta?)



## Callisto in NC (Apr 24, 2008)

So I put together the last of my frozen chicken and a bottle of Balsamic Vinegarette and cooked them together.  Now I'm thinking maybe a crumble of feta would be a nice idea.  Before I spend the money, what do you think?  Will feta add to the taste or ruin it?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 24, 2008)

It will go together like a dream just don't over do the feta. Balsamic Vinaigrette is one of my favorites on salad with some feta, tomatoes, artichoke hearts, onions and olives. You could add the same to your chicken.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 24, 2008)

*        I feel the same way, jpmcgrew. I love the balsamic and the feta. My stomach doesn't always, so I'd choose goat. *
*Feta's bold, goat tones the whole thing down.*
*       Go for it. Enjoy.*


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 24, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> * I feel the same way, jpmcgrew. I love the balsamic and the feta. My stomach doesn't always, so I'd choose goat. *
> *Feta's bold, goat tones the whole thing down.*
> *Go for it. Enjoy.*


 How funny! I think feta is milder than goat cheese unless goat cheese is extremly fresh.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 25, 2008)

No to goat cheese.  YUCK!!  I cannot stand the taste of the stuff.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 25, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> No to goat cheese. YUCK!! I cannot stand the taste of the stuff.


 Thats what I always thought which is why I would use Feta instead but then someone told me if the goat cheese is really fresh it tastes really good had some and they are right.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 25, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Thats what I always thought which is why I would use Feta instead but then someone told me if the goat cheese is really fresh it tastes really good had some and they are right.


I'll have to taste really fresh because I tried it twice and both times it was yuck.  I didn't even need to be told it was goat cheese the second time, I was able to taste it.  I'll have to see what really fresh tastes like.


----------



## fireweaver (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah, but cheese made from goat's milk comes in just as many styles as cheese made from cow's milk...and i think we'll all agree that there is WORLDS of difference between limburger and cheddar!  if we're talking about the soft, crumbly, spreadable stuff, then yeah, i'll say goat cheese is more strongly flavored than feta.  but then again, i buy greek feta, made of sheep's milk the way it should be, so i'm biased. 

but the original question:  heck, yes, toss some feta crumbles on there!  i'm a big fan of using those similar ingredients and stuffing boneless skinless chicken breasts with them, then either pan-searing or tossing on the grill.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 25, 2008)

fireweaver said:


> yeah, but cheese made from goat's milk comes in just as many styles as cheese made from cow's milk...and i think we'll all agree that there is WORLDS of difference between limburger and cheddar! if we're talking about the soft, crumbly, spreadable stuff, then yeah, i'll say goat cheese is more strongly flavored than feta. but then again, i buy greek feta, made of sheep's milk the way it should be, so i'm biased.
> 
> but the original question: heck, yes, toss some feta crumbles on there! i'm a big fan of using those similar ingredients and stuffing boneless skinless chicken breasts with them, then either pan-searing or tossing on the grill.


 I have actually had Feta made with sheeps milk I was really pleased with it so much better than the Athenos brand which is all I can get around here.
Where do you get greek Feta. I had to order mine from Gourmet Gift Baskets, Artisan Cheeses, Gourmet Food, Cheese Basket Gifts, Month Clubs, igourmet Buy Holiday Organic Food a great place to get just about any cheese from all over the world.


----------



## fireweaver (Apr 25, 2008)

jp, i get mine at trader joe's.  they have a LOT of products that are labeled store-brand, but are in fact very top quality.  they have 3 different types of feta there (maybe more?), one of which says it's imported from greece, made of sheep's milk, and is in fact super traditional:  a pair of slabs of feta, floating along in brine.  the stuff keeps as delightfully fresh after you open it for *weeks*.  and yes, it's soooo much better than the grocery store atheonos brand stuff!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 26, 2008)

Mmmm ~ Trader Joe's.  I love them.  

Well, two thumbs DOWN from my daughter on a balsamic reduction for the chicken.  She liked the taste but didn't like my reduction.  I guess her 16 year old pallet isn't sophisticated enough for reductions and feta.  I, however, thought I did well.  

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------

